# Help For A New Member



## Philip in Corwall (Aug 30, 2007)

Have been very impressed with standard of photo's on the sight, hey, and the hardware. Have tested several Seiko models in the field, Ex. Royal Marine, still I digress, have digital camera but find close up's not to good. Any help with this problem will be most appreciated.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello Philip,

Haven't got much advice on photo's as mine are not great, however for tips it's well worth reading PG tips click here









By the way look forward to hearing more info. on some of the other watches you've tested while in the Marines


----------



## Philip in Corwall (Aug 30, 2007)

Philip in Corwall said:


> Have been very impressed with standard of photo's on the site, hey, and the hardware. Have tested several Seiko models in the field, Ex. Royal Marine, still I digress, have digital camera but find close up's not to good. Any help with this problem will be most appreciated.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Philip,

What camera are you using?


----------



## Philip in Corwall (Aug 30, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Hello Philip,
> 
> Haven't got much advice on photo's as mine are not great, however for tips it's well worth reading PG tips click here
> 
> ...


----------



## Philip in Corwall (Aug 30, 2007)

Stan said:


> Hi Philip,
> 
> What camera are you using?


Samsung 6.0 mp Digmax s600 what do you think?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Philip in Corwall said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Philip,
> ...


The macro capability seems to be down to 5cm so it may be ok. What kind of problems are you getting?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

PG tips's tips are every useful, particularly his tips on diffusing light, and there are some good books for beginners. Try posting a couple of shots, your photos may be better than you think they are, people tend to be hyper-critical of their own work.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Philip, you are using the cameras 'macro' function arnt you? You should see a 'tulip' symbol when its selected, this makes the camera focus close up...


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I personally find it's not so much the pixel rating of the camera that's quite as important as the lens and general electronic quality of the camera. Of course, generally, the rule is: the more pixels you have, the more detailed the image - but since we have to downsize them to a 72 resolution anyway, it's not of such great consequence.

I seem to have trouble with close/macro indoor shots, using my 4 million px Kodak and the wife's Olympus 6m px cameras, yet a friend of mine, has an inexpensive camera, with only 3m, which gets much better results.

Regards,

Doctor V.


----------



## Philip in Corwall (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks everybody, 'watch' this space!!!


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

yea I have exactly the same problem!


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

Philip in Corwall said:


> Thanks everybody, 'watch' this space!!!


...still watching...









(sorry, just upping my post tally!)


----------

